# Holy Cameltoe, Batman!



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

I suppose losing is bad enough, but to be sprayed by a guy with a cameltoe?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

My SO calls it moosenuckle.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Mangina.
But...it apparently works.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Weird. If you are a cyclist, which I'm guessing people on here are, I don't understand why you would watch for this AND post a photo of it. Kind of comes with the territory and I sure as heck know I wouldn't want to stand on a stage in front of a crowd in my bibs.

Do swimmers post photos of one another in embarrassing Speedo moments? Do wrestlers post weird singlet photos?

I tend to not check out dudes crotches and I really try to do my best to not check them out, then post photos of them. But that's just me...


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

WTF, dude? I had high expectations for this thread.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

ElvisMerckx said:


> WTF, dude? I had high expectations for this thread.


The bar has just been lowered.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

The Weasel said:


> The bar has just been lowered.


Owwww...my friggin eyes!
And I feel ashamed that I looked at either picture.
I'm going home to shower now.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

The Moontrane said:


> I suppose losing is bad enough, but to be sprayed by a guy with a cameltoe?


Those are two kinda ugly girls.


----------

